# ISO bindings for a Salomon Huck Knife Pro 2022



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Aidxn said:


> Will Be Doing park about 60% of the time and all mountain stuff 40%, can spend around 400!
> Will be riding park, all mountain, groomers and ride 50+ days
> Size 10.5 Height 5'11" Weight 145 pounds


For the pro I'd say get some Rome Katanas or Vices, use the pivot mount to put straps low for dedicated park days or middle or upper for all mountain days. For for other brands Bent Metal Transfer, Nitro Teams, Burton Malavitas or Cartel X, Now Pilot, Union Atlas or Strata.


----------



## Aidxn (Apr 12, 2021)

Phedder said:


> For the pro I'd say get some Rome Katanas or Vices, use the pivot mount to put straps low for dedicated park days or middle or upper for all mountain days. For for other brands Bent Metal Transfer, Nitro Teams, Burton Malavitas or Cartel X, Now Pilot, Union Atlas or Strata.


If you were to just give me one binding out of all of those what would it be and explain


----------



## Aidxn (Apr 12, 2021)

The katana and black label look sick, btw I will only be buying 2022 bindings with the exception of ones that haven't been made


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

The new union flite pros are kinda nice. Enough support without noticing, and no soggy mattress under your feet, also no canting.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

If you are into Salamon, I really like the freedom the Hologram gives. Mine are a bit old but I still put them out once in a while on shred days.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Etienne said:


> If you are into Salamon, I really like the freedom the Hologram gives. Mine are a bit old but I still put them out once in a while on shred days.


+1 
I use Holograms on both my Assassin and Huck Knife (both regular versions, not Pro) and I swear by them.
Plenty reactive toe to heel but playful sideways. Best freestyle bindings for me and I do like some forward lean and highback response.


----------



## Aidxn (Apr 12, 2021)

Are they good at all mountain stuff too? And jibbing?


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Aidxn said:


> Are they good at all mountain stuff too? And jibbing?


Yes to both. That's what I love about them. The lateral play is great for jibs while the toe-heel stiffness is great for all-mountain riding. IME of course, my needs and tastes might not be yours.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Aidxn said:


> If you were to just give me one binding out of all of those what would it be and explain


If you jib a lot, Vices, if you focus more on jumps, Katanas. Rome has fantastic adjustability, super comfortable straps, good baseplate dampening. The half wrap baseplate give you good lateral play while maintaining heel toe response. Salomons shadow fit does the same thing but via a very different mechanism and feel.


----------



## Aidxn (Apr 12, 2021)

Phedder said:


> If you jib a lot, Vices, if you focus more on jumps, Katanas. Rome has fantastic adjustability, super comfortable straps, good baseplate dampening. The half wrap baseplate give you good lateral play while maintaining heel toe response. Salomons shadow fit does the same thing but via a very different mechanism and feel.


what if I do both and some all mountain shredding lol


----------



## Aidxn (Apr 12, 2021)

are the black labels any good?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Aidxn said:


> what if I do both and some all mountain shredding lol


Just pick your flex preference really. If you prefer a bit more stiffness and support, Katana. Prefer maximum tweakability at the expensive of a little response, Vice. Both will drive many boards just fine, personally I'd take Katanas on the pro but on a regular Huck Knife I'd probably go Vices.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Aidxn said:


> Are they good at all mountain stuff too? And jibbing?


Yes, they were my only bindings at the time and I was transitionning into much more freeriding and I also rode pretty stiff boots. 

To elaborate a bit more: I wasn't sold on the concept at all, being a "stiff gear guy". But I had an opportunity to try the first Relay for a week. First time I stepped in, I was like "wow, what's this, not for me, no thanks". By time I was at the bottom of my first lap, I had forgetten about the binding. I then had a pair of Relay 2 (which were far from perfect) and then the first Hologram (which were a huge improvment). Both handled quite some alpine runs and pretty bad snow on sketchy terrain, never thought about it. It's there when you push into it, it's not there when you chill and I really like the lateral flexibility is pretty great for shattering actually (no force transmission on axis you don't need).

Now I'm suggesting it only because it should work well with your Huck Knife, but classics like Contact Pro, Strata, Team, Cartel etc. should work perfectly. Never tried any Rome binding, so I can' say 🤷‍♂️


----------



## SandPounder (Apr 8, 2021)

Phedder said:


> For the pro I'd say get some Rome Katanas or Vices, use the pivot mount to put straps low for dedicated park days or middle or upper for all mountain days. For for other brands Bent Metal Transfer, Nitro Teams, Burton Malavitas or Cartel X, Now Pilot, Union Atlas or Strata.


I second this. Rome Vice would be a great binding for you.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

SandPounder said:


> I second this. Rome Vice would be a great binding for you.


Would be a great option too. I bought some for my brother and tried 'em a few times. They'd fit the bill perfectly if the shadowfit is too much of a step in that direction.


----------



## Aidxn (Apr 12, 2021)

Rip154 said:


> The new union flite pros are kinda nice. Enough support without noticing, and no soggy mattress under your feet, also no canting.


why no canting?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Canting can feel more comfortable to those that have a wider stance than what's natural, those that just feel they need a wider stance for stability, or are knock kneed, either from other causes or snowboarding with a stance that is too wide, but it doesn't really help with the issues from a too wide stance, like strain on muscles and ligaments, decreased ability to soak up landings and turn, and lower foot pain.


----------



## Aidxn (Apr 12, 2021)

Rip154 said:


> Canting can feel more comfortable to those that have a wider stance than what's natural, those that just feel they need a wider stance for stability, or are knock kneed, either from other causes or snowboarding with a stance that is too wide, but it doesn't really help with the issues from a too wide stance, like strain on muscles and ligaments, decreased ability to soak up landings and turn, and lower foot pain.


I’m pretty sure it’s just high back canting


----------

